# Hermit crabs in a 20 gallon long tank



## Sheldon the russian tortoise (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi I have a free 20 gallon long aquarium. (Petsmart sold me when I got Sheldon!) he has been in an outdoor enclosure for over a year now. I was thinking about putting hermit crabs in it.. I have read many care sheets and I think I am ready. How many do yall think I can put in a 20 long?


----------



## wellington (Mar 24, 2015)

Quite a few. I think I would do 4-6 of them. Or, better yet, do some Halloween crabs.


----------



## Sheldon the russian tortoise (Mar 24, 2015)

I'll look into Halloween crabs thank yous


----------



## amanda22 (Apr 18, 2015)

I love hermit crabs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You should be on Land hermit crabs association forums (LHC)! its a great site. any way 9-10 micros 6-7 smalls 4-5 mediums 2-3 large/jumbos


----------

